
Ask HN: Most secure personal computer setup? - danielovichdk
I am becoming more and more paranoid with who has access to my data. So I am trying to find the best solution for keeping data off other peoples hands.<p>With that in mind I would like have a solution which require fairly simple instructions to use.<p>I could set up a different machine which has the most secure OS (which is ?), a Tor browser, use VPN as default but what else ?<p>I am looking for keeping my shit secure and as much as possible keeping people out of my personal computer(s).<p>How do you guys go about this, specifically with security in mind ?<p>Thank you!
======
throwaway8879
Thought about this a lot and at the end decided that the best way to not drown
was to not go swimming in the first place.

My work computer runs vanilla Ubuntu. Nothing personal ever touches it. My
personal laptop is a Toshiba from 2005 running openbsd. I don't store data,
except code that goes to GitHub. I don't use a smartphone but have a dumb
Nokia for the occasional call, but that is very rare these days.

Other than that, I guess I follow a very practical approach to data. There's
no danger of losing it if I don't have any to begin with.

